# Rrl



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Anybody seen the new, improved Ruger Red Label? It could be an important gun, as it's an affordable, American-made O/U. Looks like street prices should be less than many semi autos currently in use by many here. Could be a nice waterfowl gun:

http://www.ruger.com/products/redLabel/models.html


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks nice. Hopefully they will offer it in other gauges in the future.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Looks nice. Hopefully they will offer it in other gauges in the future.


^^^^

This.

I have the 12, 20 and 28 and wouldn't hesitate adding another 20 and 28 to the stable.

Now that I think about it I believe it will be 25 years ago tomorrow I got my first redlable as a christmas gift from my parents and then 10 years later I got the 28 as a christmas gift from my wife.

I should of told my wife sooner about their re introduction and maybe I would have had a new one tomorrow.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Just curious why they discontinued these shotguns in the first place? Anybody know?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

absolutely beautiful! I may have to end up with one of these once they start becoming easily available.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Just curious why they discontinued these shotguns in the first place? Anybody know?


Good question. Probably sales had dropped off. Some guys complained about them, other guys loved them. Maybe they have improved the design, I understand they have reduced the number of moving parts, maybe improved or simplified the process for aligning the barrels, etc.

I have an early one, the first year of production, which was 1977, in 20 gauge. Still have the original "Banjo" box. I bought it used in 80's, so have had it for maybe 25 years. It's 7#, so a bit heavy for gauge. Lots of guys misinterpreted the fact the they are self openers as being loose guns, but that's not the case. I've never had a problem with it, but don't shoot it much. This is from 2006:










It's nice to see an American O/U at that price point.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I handled one of the new Red Labels at Scheels. I liked it quite a bit. They had them for $1200 if I remember right. I'm just waiting for them to bring a 20 or 28 gauge to market. There are rumors that could happen as early as spring.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Im a little curious, but what is the appeal of a O/U in a smaller gauge like 20 & 28? just to add to the handicap?


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Im a little curious, but what is the appeal of a O/U in a smaller gauge like 20 & 28? just to add to the handicap?


I was curious about that as well. What are the advantages of an O/U versus pump guns and autos. I have a Stoeger Condor and its a hard kickin sob. Never really shot it much but the older I get the less I use that third shell in my pump gun anyway and when I do I feel like it was a waist.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Im a little curious, but what is the appeal of a O/U in a smaller gauge like 20 & 28? just to add to the handicap?


For me it would be a gun that is primarily used for grouse, chukars, pheasants and doves. A 12 ga. is overkill for these birds. Now if your talking a 28 ga. being used for waterfowl then the handicap factor probably applies more.

WH, 
The O/U's rarely fail to shoot. Pumps and autos have more problems in the field, especially in cold weather. Like you mentioned, you really don't need 3 shots. Most of the time the third shot is a wasted one.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Im a little curious, but what is the appeal of a O/U in a smaller gauge like 20 & 28? just to add to the handicap?


No, it's not about the handicap, though that does apply. It's more a matter of weight and handling dynamics. My 12 gauge Berettas weigh ~7.25#, my 20 gauges 6# 2 ounces. My BL-4 in 20 is 5# 14 ounces. Go to Scheels and handle a Beretta Silver Pigeon in 20 gauge. That will be a revelation for you.



Whiskey Hound said:


> I was curious about that as well. What are the advantages of an O/U versus pump guns and autos. I have a Stoeger Condor and its a hard kickin sob. Never really shot it much but the older I get the less I use that third shell in my pump gun anyway and when I do I feel like it was a waist.


O/Us are more reliable, and give you your choice of two chokes. We had some ducks that wouldn't fully commit the other day. I typically run a Skeet choke in my bottom barrel and an IC in the top one. I selected the top tube for a crossing pintail and stoned it at 45 yards. I counted 7 pellets in the body when I plucked it. Skeet is perfect for anything inside 35 yards, so it's nice to have the option.

If your Condor is kicking too much, it either doesn't fit you well or you need to shoot lighter loads. What gauge is it, how much does it weigh, and what loads are you using?


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

paddler213 said:


> If your Condor is kicking too much, it either doesn't fit you well or you need to shoot lighter loads. What gauge is it, how much does it weigh, and what loads are you using?


12 gauge 3" 4 shot with two IC, I have no idea of the weight, lighter than my Mossberg, so I guess I answered my own question with that. I have been looking at different brands and models in fact I drug my wife on a scouting mission the other day. We started at Gallensons and ended at Cabelas and hit everything in the middle. Handled a lot of guns in a lot of price ranges. The price on the Ruger seems to put it at mid range in the price category, is it mid range on the quality? What should I be looking for with an O/U?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Whiskey Hound said:


> 12 gauge 3" 4 shot with two IC, I have no idea of the weight, lighter than my Mossberg, so I guess I answered my own question with that. I have been looking at different brands and models in fact I drug my wife on a scouting mission the other day. We started at Gallensons and ended at Cabelas and hit everything in the middle. Handled a lot of guns in a lot of price ranges. The price on the Ruger seems to put it at mid range in the price category, is it mid range on the quality? What should I be looking for with an O/U?


Get a good scale. They're cheap and very useful.

What should you look for in an O/U? First, you need to decide on a budget. It helps if you first convince your wife that the new gun is not a toy, but rather a tool you'll be using to provide food for the family.

Next, you need to decide what you'll be using it for, waterfowl, upland, clays? I'm partial to Beretta for several reasons. The truncated cone lockup allows for the lowest profile receiver possible, while also being very strong. It's a more efficient design than the underlug alternative, because the lockup is higher on the receiver. Beretta barrels are second to none, too, because hammer forging yields better concentricity.

There's a ton of information and opinions about O/U's on the internet. Check out Shotgunworld.com. Do lots of research before you buy. Good luck, and have fun.


----------

